# eb



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

According to Spotify music (with over 30 million songs), the popularity of key signatures of the music today come to the following:

G
C
D
A
C#
F
a

Capital letters represent major, lower-case letters represent minor.

So G major is actually the most popular key signature, slightly winning over C major surprisingly.

A minor, the relative minor of C major, is the most common minor key.

The least popular key signatures are:

c#/db
g#/ab
d#/eb

D# minor or Eb minor is the most uncommon key signature, and in this blog, I want to introduce songs of these unpopular key signatures, and as you can tell from the title, I will start with the most unpopular, the E flat minor.

Here goes:

Let's start with an entry from Bach's WTC 1:


----------

